# Datum und Zeit korrekt anzeigen lassen in e!COCKPIT



## Lex (23 Januar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte mal wieder bei euch um Rat fragen.
Ist es möglich die Buchstaben und das # Zeichen bei Datum und Uhrzeit zu entfernen? (siehe Bild) 




Bei allen angaben die im Bild zu sehen sind.
Wenn ja, wie muss es Deklariert werden?


Gruß Lex


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (24 Januar 2017)

Hallo Lex,

du kannst den Platzhalter %t[Parameter] verwenden. '%t[hh:mm] Uhr' würde zum Beispiel '08:37 Uhr' ausgeben. Eine Liste mit allen möglichen Parametern findest du in der Hilfe unter  Formatieren --> Visualisierungstext.


----------



## Lex (24 Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort und es klappt super mit dieser Parametrisierung. Jedoch finde ich nicht die jeweilige Hilfe dazu. Meinen Sie die F1 Hilfe vom Programm? Falls ja, sind dort die genannten Kategorien "Formatieren --> Visualisierungstext" in e!COCKPIT nicht zu finden. Im PDF das mit der Software heruntergeladen wird, sind ebenso diese Kategorien nicht vorhanden.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (25 Januar 2017)

Du findest den Punkt in der F1 Hilfe in der Kategorie
CODESYS Visualization > Visualisierungselemente > Elemente konfigurieren > Text und Sprache verwenden
oder über die Suche unter Formatieren --> Visualisierungstext.


----------

